# Insurance: Working from home COVID-19



## Marion (21 May 2020)

Are there Home insurance implications in relation to working from home? I’m thinking in relation to future work as I didn’t think of this during the current lockdown.  (I’m back in the workplace currently - which is specifically allowed.)

What if employer provides office equipment, PC/laptop, accessories etc in the future - are there insurance issues surrounding these in relation to my home insurance? There would not be any visitors to my home in relation to my work.

I’m sure this is relevant for all employees who find that they may have to deliver work from home.

Marion


----------



## Leo (21 May 2020)

IT equipment costs aren't too big, I know of one case where I work where a company laptop was taken during a burglary and the company just wrote it off, and did not ask the person to claim for it. Data protection is usually a bigger deal.

If you are spending more time at home your premium might well decrease as the house won't be left unoccupied as much.


----------

